# Samsung Galaxy Ace Android OS



## raashid_sy2k (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,
I m using samsun galaxy ace......i want to know whether my phone is compatible with 3.0 android os....if yes , then is there any one who has tried it?? how does it works.....one last question is my phone freezes or run slow...how can i transfer my data from phone memory to sd card...





Thanx & Regards


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry, but 3.0 is for tablets only. You have gingerbread or ICS for phones, those are the newest os updates for android. If you want to try and get gingerbread or ICS on your phone try looking at xda forums, look under the your phones forum page and see what roms it can run.


----------

